# VapeWare Mods - Integra RTA



## Rob Fisher

Interesting RTA from VapeWare mods known for their MESH wicking tanks... now they are about to release one for cotton! It looks like it has a fixed drip tip (I could be wrong) and that's one big fail for me but it is interesting!



Integra RTA specs: • 22mm diameter cotton atomizer • 35mm height (without driptip) • Capacity 4.2ml bottom fill - 4.0ml top fill • Made from 304L SS (Ultra fine finish) • Quadrant® PC1000 polycarbonate tank and 510 drip tip • Recessed build deck • Reduced evaporation chamber (9mm) • Chimney’s inner diameter 4.2mm • 3 air holes each side (1.0-1.4-1.6mm & 1.2-1.4-1.6mm) • 13 possible side air flow combinations for tight MTL to restricted DL with the stock AFC ring (every single hole hitting the coil at midpoint) • Comes with a small bag of spare o’rings & screws

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Very interesting indeed Uncle Rob, i see it only goes to a restricted DL airflow setting unfortunately, so not going to be for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Well, this has been an interesting exercise... I tested one at Hall of Vape in Stuttgart last year and found it to be too tight a draw for me and of course, it didn't have Red Pill in it so I dismissed it and didn't buy one from the Modders Gallery.

The Integra has enjoyed a lot of success since then and finally, a mate told me I had to try it again... and they had released their extended tank so I got one and the accessories.

It has the strangest wicking method with very short tails and less cotton than any atty I have ever used before... Also, it has top and bottom fill options. The top fill is a bit of a pain because there no knurling on the top cap and you have to close the juice flow control and airflow and then fill and it is a little messy. The bottom fill is a better method for me but you have to remove it from the mod so out and about refill is a bit of an issue. 

I can't use my Siam Tower drip tips because the top of the cap has a ridge and is not flat but one of the smaller Siam Tips work just fine.

The flavour is excellent and up there with the best... it's an expensive RTA... but I'm glad I bought it and it will stay in the operational arsenal along with the DVarw DL's!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

One thing I really love about the Integra is that it doesn't leak even one drop! I have never seen a drop of juice out the airflow or at the base underneath! No mean feat for an RTA!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

The more I use the Integra the more I enjoy it. It has the strangest wicking with a very short tail wick! It had top and bottom fill options. And it's doesn't leak one bit. It's the most leakproof RTA ever invented! The modder who makes the Integra (Carlos) is a one-man-band with no staff or help whatsoever and has a normal job and makes atties in his spare time. The result is that he normally does one atty a year and only does one run. The Integra has been so popular he did a second run which has just finished! This was his first cotton wicked RTA and he knocked it out of the park!

He has a mesh RDA coming out in the first quarter of next year and he is known for mesh atties! Happily, sometime in April to May, he will be releasing his second cotton RTA and I will be standing by first in the queue!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

